

CIA paid psychologists $80m to devise and use torture techniques - not_that_noob
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/11283967/CIA-paid-psychologists-80m-to-devise-and-use-torture-techniques.html

======
superobserver
I guess we can see the level of ethics Mitchell possesses and how well
equipped he is to aid and abet the dissolution of anyone's ego-strength for
the powers that be.

If I were asked - and while I'm no psychologist - you can be sure I wouldn't
concede to do that.

------
LimitedTime
You can imagine my surprise it wasn't Zimbardo…

